# remove TWRP, Moboot and CWM?



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

I currently have ICS running on my TP and its great thus far!

I am a bit of a neat freak, and would like to a full restore to out of the box new condition and then install CM9. I tried this back with cm7...used the acme uninstaller, then went into webos and did a factory reset, however, moboot, CWM and TWRP were still there... How can I fully remove everything and start fresh?

I'm sure this has been covered, and trust me, I did search, but didn't see it. Please feel free to give me a hard time and call me a noob...


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

i may be wrong but i think a full image restore through webos doctor might work


----------

